# Anabolic Innovations (contest) winner Cycle log



## angel77 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I'm trying to get a pre-cycle pic uploaded so I get the hang of this thing. I haven't recieved the product yer but I know it will be very soon. 
  The plan

*Havoc/Epistane*(4-5 weeks) 
Week1 30 mg -21 for week 
Week2 40 mg -28 for week
Week3 40 mg -28 a week
Week4 50 mg -35 a week   =112 CAPS

*A.I.Cycle Support*- (pre-load 1 week before cycle and all way through)
2 scoops a day
1-a.m.
1-p.m.

Fish Oil- 6x 1000mg a day
Papaya-  6-9 per day (digestion)

PCT
Serm ( tamoxifene ) 
Week1 20 mg
Week2 20 mg
Week3 10 mg
Week1 10 mg

Ergopharm -6xo (Start 15 days IN TO PCT)  
Week3 3 caps
Week4 2 caps
Week5 1 caps

Post cycle support (COMPLETE PCT)
AM 2 tabs
PM 2 tabs

Fish Oil-1000mg
3-6 a day

DHEA- 50mg tabs       (PURCHASE)!!!
1 at bed time

Tribulus- 1000mg       (PURCHASE)!!!
1 tab mid-day

DIET
3500 kCAL, 250 gr. pro, 350 gr carbo, 100 gr, fat
Work Out
Monday        Chest/Abdominal  & Abs
Tuesday       Arms/Biceps-Triceps
Wednesday   Legs                  & Abs
Thursday      Back/Neck
Friday          Shoulders           & Abs
Saturday      Cardio
Sunday 

I am sitting 6'1" tall and 195lbs.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 2, 2008)

I seriously need some abdominal help. I do 100's of sit ups a day as well as crunches on a body ball. I have a feeling it's gonna come down to diet during PCT. Cut, Cut, Cut!!! If anyone else has any ideas I'm open to suggestions. Any new workouts I need to know about? Cheers, angel77


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think as long as your diet is on point during this cycle, you'll see some abs. I'll be tuning in man, good luck!


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

well not too bad of a beginning bro, i will definitely be keeping my eye on this one!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am subbed great pic bro.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 2, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am subbed great pic bro.



What does "I am subbed" mean? I also see alot of "bump" comments on the forums. Is the topic getting bumped somwhere else? Just trying to get this lingo. You cat's are CRAZY! I need my S*%T man! I'm so jacked for my cycle! Cheers


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2008)

angel77 said:


> What does "I am subbed" mean? I also see alot of "bump" comments on the forums. Is the topic getting bumped somwhere else? Just trying to get this lingo. You cat's are CRAZY! I need my S*%T man! I'm so jacked for my cycle! Cheers



Subbed, Ie subscribed. When someone bumps a post, they're typically looking for info and bump in to the top of the threads for the best visibility


----------



## angel77 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> Subbed, Ie subscribed. When someone bumps a post, they're typically looking for info and bump in to the top of the threads for the best visibility




Ha! Thanks alot. I figured it would be quite simple. Cheers, angel77


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2008)

stevie teever said:


> *
> Generic Viagra, Kamagra,Edegra,Kamagra oral gelly,Forzest,Apcalis and Generic cialis: How they work
> Generic Viagra, Kamagra and Edegra prevent the breakdown of nitric oxide,
> a chemical messenger that promotes relaxation and opening of
> ...


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2008)

angel77 said:


> Ha! Thanks alot. I figured it would be quite simple. Cheers, angel77



anytime bro, good luck with the cycle!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cgrant said:


>




Shameless spam LOL


----------



## Amino89 (Oct 3, 2008)

Subbed.


----------



## quark (Oct 3, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Shameless spam LOL


Ain't it the truth! Delete that shit Mr. Moderator!

 Good luck on the cycle bro! Should be a good one. When are you starting the Post Cycle Support in your PCT? Also, just curious, are you up all the time at 1am to take the cycle support?


----------



## angel77 (Oct 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Ain't it the truth! Delete that shit Mr. Moderator!
> 
> Good luck on the cycle bro! Should be a good one. When are you starting the Post Cycle Support in your PCT? Also, just curious, are you up all the time at 1am to take the cycle support?



1 am on the dot every damn day! About the Reversitol, I planned on taking everyday of PCT. I'm not sure if I'll cycle for 4 weeks or 6. I'll see how I feel at the time. I would start Tamox 20mg a day for first 2 weeks of PCT and taper down to 10 for the last 2. I will be starting the reversitol at the same time. I've been told by many this is overkill PCT but I'll play it by ear. I know I'll have plenty of Tamoxifen left and I should have 1/2 the bottle of Ergopharm 6xo left as well.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 3, 2008)

*cortisol levels during PCT?*

I'd like to find an inexpensive solution to Cortisol issues during PCT. What other products are available other than Lean Xtreme?


----------



## quark (Oct 3, 2008)

angel77 said:


> I'd like to find an inexpensive solution to Cortisol issues during PCT. What other products are available other than Lean Xtreme?



You might look in to cissus quadrangularis. It's been used for cortisol control. You can purchase in bulk and save a ton of $.


----------



## zombul (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think you'll need the 6 oxo with Nolva.Good luck on the cycle bro...


----------



## angel77 (Oct 4, 2008)

zombul said:


> I don't think you'll need the 6 oxo with Nolva.Good luck on the cycle bro...



thanks alot. i figured I'll have more than 1/2 my Nolva and an entire bottle of the 6xo left over for my next cycle. The expensive part is the cycle support. Thank god for this contest!! Cheers, angel77

I wonder if the product will come this week?


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 5, 2008)

angel77 said:


> thanks alot. i figured I'll have more than 1/2 my Nolva and an entire bottle of the 6xo left over for my next cycle. The expensive part is the cycle support. Thank god for this contest!! Cheers, angel77
> 
> I wonder if the product will come this week?



We are waiting for RPN to ship us the Havoc. Should be this week.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 5, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> We are waiting for RPN to ship us the Havoc. Should be this week.



EXCELLENT!!


----------



## angel77 (Oct 9, 2008)

bump...


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 9, 2008)

jchappj said:


> You might look in to cissus quadrangularis. It's been used for cortisol control. You can purchase in bulk and save a ton of $.



How was it used for this?  Most of what I have read, and studies are limited at this point, tends to make it seem like Cissus is actually slightly estrogenic which would obviously not bode well in PCT.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 9, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> How was it used for this?  Most of what I have read, and studies are limited at this point, tends to make it seem like Cissus is actually slightly estrogenic which would obviously not bode well in PCT.



I would take it on cycle for joint support.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Post Cycle HERE or at ANABOLICZONE???*

Ok, I'm getting ready to start everything and I'm wondering if I should post this at the Anaboliczone? Let me know guys.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 13, 2008)

angel77 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to start everything and I'm wondering if I should post this at the Anaboliczone? Let me know guys.




I think I ran mine here but let one of the mods answer that.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Havoc Cycle Day1*

Alright guys here it goes. I had to start my cycle today due to my television schedule and this meant I had to pre-load with the Milk Thistle and Saw Palmetto the last week. 

Meal#1 6:15 am
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
3/4 cup dry -Old Fashion Oats cooked w/ 1 tbs. Milled Flax Seed & 1/2 tbs. brown sugar
6 oz. Lean Ground Beef with Cumin. 

followed by 
2000 mg milk thistle
1800 mg saw palmetto
2400 mg fish oil
100mg dhea
10mg Havoc

Meal#2 9:00am
1 banana
3 scoops (69gr) EAS Protein
1 tbs. Natty PB

10:45 am
1 packet Plasma Jet NO2 product (bench days only) it's left over!
10mg Havoc

12:00-workout (Chest)

Flat Bench- 135lbs -10x
                 205lbs -6x
                 195lbs -6x
                 195lbs 6x
                 195lbs. 6x
                 195lbs  4x to failure
                 185lbs 1x (immediately following)
                 155lbs 5x (immediately following that)
Decline Bench -135lbs. 10x
                     135 10x
                     135 10x
                     135 10x
                     135  9x
Flat Bench Dumb Bell Shotguns
                     35lb'ers 15x
                                15x
                                15x
                                15x
I felt pretty good today. Mainly excited I finally got things started. I had a cooking show to host tonight so I crammed alot of eating in during the shoot. 

Meal#3 1:10pm
8 oz. sauteed CHX Breast
1 cup cooked Brown Rice
2 Cups raw Broccoli (didn't have time to steam it. Tough to eat man!!)

Meal#4 3:00 pm
3 scoops Protein, 1 tbs. Natty PB

4:15pm
fish oil, saw palmetto, milk thistle, 10mg Havoc

Meal#5 6:00pm through 7:00pm 
I consumed probably 2 full cups cooked Brussel Sprouts sauteed in Red Wine Vinegar, a tsp. of sugar (excellent), 8oz Filet of Beef sliced thin and rolled with herbs (rosemary, sage, and chive), and a few sauteed pears in a reduction sauce. ( too sweet for me so I only had a few bites).

Meal#6 8:45
Not as spread out as I would like but with my shoot tonight it made things tough. I didn't want to be eating at 10:00
1 cup Brussel Sprouts, 1 cup Broccoli ( i'm steaming that shit tomorrow )
6 oz. of Filet (left over)

and of course tons of water!!!

That's day 1. I have pics at work I'll post with a pre and post workout as well!!


----------



## quark (Oct 14, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> How was it used for this?  Most of what I have read, and studies are limited at this point, tends to make it seem like Cissus is actually slightly estrogenic which would obviously not bode well in PCT.



 I haven't read about cissus being estrogenic but in addition to aiding joint & tendon healing it's been used to help healing in cortisone treated bone fractures. Even some supplement manufacturers are touting its cortisol control ability. This from a Super Cissus RX ad:

_Here are just some of the great benefits you can get by using SuperCissus RXâ???¢â???¦
Safely & Effectively Rebuilds Tendons & Ligaments - Only natural herb in the world proven to do so. 
Scientifically proven more powerful anti-catabolic properties than Deca & D-Bol - Preserve muscle mass better than any natural substance! 
Keeps body in positive nitrogen balance 24/7! 
Significantly lowers cortisol by at least 31 %! 
Powerful pain reliever - without damaging effects that ibuprofen brings. _

 Granted this is an advertisement but there seems to be a lot of stuff to read in regards to cissus' ability to control cortisol.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bro you should have preloaded hawthorne berry that is what needs to be preloaded the most for BP. Give it hell


----------



## angel77 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Day2*

6:00am -breakfast
2 eggs + 4 egg whites
6 oz. chx breast
3/4 cup oatmeal + 1 tbs. milled flax seed & 1/2 tbs. brown sugar

6:30am- Milk Thistle, Saw Palmetto, Fish Oil, DHEA, and 10mg Havoc

9:30am-
3 scoops protein (69g) 1 tbs. natty pb

11:30am-
20mg Havoc (pre-workout)

workout-
Bicep / Tricep
Dumb Bell Curls- (consecutive reps set)
 set1.  45's (12x)
          35's (15x)
          25's (15x)
          20's (15x)
          10's (20x)
set2.   same weight
10x
10x
12x
15x
20x
set3.  same weight
8x
10x
12x
15x
20x

bent curl bar curls (superset) immediately following curl sets
55lbs. (15x)

Tricep- wall lean push backs
40x
35x
40x

Tricep- flat bench skull crushers- bent curl bar
55lbs. (25x)
         (20x)
         (20x)
Tricep - Dumb Bell Kick Backs
20lb dumb bell (15x)
                    (10x)
                    (15x)

underhand (bicep) pull ups
10x
10x
7x

1:15pm- 3 scoops protein, 1 tbs. natty pb

2:00pm-2 cups steamed broccoli, 2 cups cottage cheese, 4oz beef roast

4:00pm- 2 cups cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli

5:30- 1 scoop Cycle Support  (Thanks alot guys!!!)  & fish oil

I still have some eating to do today. I feel pretty light headed due to bad sleep last night and everything just getting built up in my system. I love the clean diet but I know that's playing part in me being hungry and lethargic. The DHEA is helping a little but with no garbage carbs like chips, pasta, or bread, it leaves you hungry feeling all the time. My carbs are all coming from oatmeal & veggies. I need a sweet potatoe or something! 

I have to thank the guys at Anabolic Innovations for everything. I recieved the package. What a bonus. I won't let you down. Cheers until tomorrow!!!


----------



## angel77 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Thanks so much man!!*



workingatit43 said:


> Bro you should have preloaded hawthorne berry that is what needs to be preloaded the most for BP. Give it hell



I just wanted to thank you and any other Anabolic Innovations cats that have supported me and picked me as a winner. I AM givin' it HELL!


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2008)

host a cooking show?!

damn bro.. im jealous lol

either way, shit looks pretty good, cant wait to see how it goes full cycle!

Good luck!!!


----------



## angel77 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> host a cooking show?!
> 
> damn bro.. im jealous lol
> 
> ...


it's really a catch 22 now. I can't eat alot of shit I make because of my diet but I can't wait for the results

check it out..
JTV Channel Change   "Home For Dinner"


----------



## angel77 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Day 3*

I slept much better last night. When I bump it up to 40mg next week I'll probably have to use Benadryl at night to sleep until I get used to it. 

5:45 breakfast (same as always!)

6:15 Cycle Support, Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg, Havoc 10mg

9:00 3 scoops Protein w/BCAAs, 1 tbs. natty pb, 1 banana

11:35 20mg Havoc

12:00 -workout (Shoulders)
seated vertical shoulder press w/ bent curl bar
85lbs.  (15x)
105lbs (10x)
135lbs. (5x)
105lbs. (10x)
superset immediately following 60lbs. (12x)

Standing vertical chin lidts w/ bent curl bar
55lbs. (15x)
         (20x)
         (15x)
         (20x)
         (15x)
Standing Dumb Bell straight arm lifts
20lbs (6x) each arm ( to my sides)
20lbs (6x) each arm ( straight in front of me)
10lbs (10x) straight ahead
10lbs (10x) cross body lifts in front of me

Hi Intensity Heavy Punching Bag sessions
1 min
1 min
30 seconds ( I am F*$KIN cashed!!) Shoulders burning very nicely...

12:45 to 1:15 i drank another Protein shake (3 scoops, 1 tbs. natty pb, and 1 banana)

2:30 6 oz. Beef Roast, fat disgarded, 1 cup great northern beans, 1 cup cottage cheese

4:40 Cycle Support, Fish Oil

7:00pm 2 cups lean chili, 2 cups steamed broccoli
7:15  DHEA 50mg

7:40 -Body Ball Crunches
25x
30x
25x (these KILL )
30x

one more before bed cup of cottage cheese for that slow processing casein protein!! Until tomorrow guys,


----------



## angel77 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Day 4*

6:00am -breakfast- same every day!
6:30- cycle support, fish oil, dhea 50mg, Havoc 10mg

WARNING!! (DO NOT take a scoop of Cycle Support w/ your Oatmeal!)
tasted HORRIBLE. I honest to god don't know how I kept it down. 

9:20am- Protein concoction- banana, 3 scoops, tbs. natty pb
11:30- 20mg Havoc

12:00 workout- (LEGS)
Quad (leg lift)
165lbs. (10x)
          (10x)
           (10x)
           (10x)
Calf Raises-
(45x)
(80x)
(80x)
(80x)

Squats- have to be careful... (bad lwr back)
135lbs
12x
15x
12x
10x

All in all a good workout, my legs feel like jelly still and it's 10:30pm. I've been lethargic all day and the DHEA doesn't seem to be helping. I need some good sleep. I'll check back tomorow. 

My dinner was great. Sauteed chx breasts with Quinoa, (it's a peruvian grain ) superfood really packed with protein and completely whole grain. If it wasn't so damn expensive I'd eat it every day. Just cook it like rice, 2 cups of water to 1 cup quinoa. To go with it just sautee some diced onion in olive oil and add crushed red pepper, salt, and white truffle oil! INSANELY GOOD!!


----------



## angel77 (Oct 17, 2008)

*day 5*

same breakfast at 6:00am, follwed by cycle support, 10mg Havoc, 50mg DHEA, and Fish Oil.

9:00am- Protein 3 scoops, 2 tbs. natty pb and 1 banana

11:24am- 20mg Havoc

12:00 Neck & Back
Shoulder Shrugs- 
55's (40x)
65's (35x)
65's (40x)
65's (35x)

Standing Dumb Bell Flys
20's (25x)
20's (20x)
20's (20x)
20's (20x)

Reverse Decline Situps (lwr back)
25x
25x
25x

Dumb Bell Rows
70's
8x-each arm
8x-each arm
10x-each arm

I love working back! Pretty sore about now. It's 10:41pm and I'm waiting for a damn Tiramisu Cheesecake to come out of the damn oven. I'm cooking dinner for 8 tomorrow night and I've been preping all this shit all night! Had to sneak this post in before I hit the hay. I can't wait to kick it up to 40mg next week. That cycle support is just disturbing. It's like a game. I keep trying to find things that mask the flavor. Yogurt worked alright. It's my challenge these days! Don't get me wrong, I'm VERY GRATEFUL for the stuff and I know it works wonders, I'm just sayin'! 
Until tomorrow!  (Oh, I had more Quinoa and Chx for dinner. )


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 18, 2008)

angel77 said:


> same breakfast at 6:00am, follwed by cycle support, 10mg Havoc, 50mg DHEA, and Fish Oil.
> 
> 9:00am- Protein 3 scoops, 2 tbs. natty pb and 1 banana
> 
> ...



DG806 eats it right out of the tub he is a better man than I am.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, that's one brave soul there!



workingatit43 said:


> DG806 eats it right out of the tub he is a better man than I am.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Day6*

SAME FOOD INTAKE AND SUPPLEMENT INTAKE. I DIDN'T GET STARTED UNTIL 7:30AM SINCE SATURDAYS A LITTLE MORE LAID BACK. 
i ALSO SHORTED MYSELF ONE PROTEIN DRINK. I TOOK 20MG OF HAVOC EARLY INSTEAD OF AFTERNOON TO HELP MY SLEEP A BIT! I STILL DIDN'T WORK EVEN AFTER BUSTIN' MY ASS IN THE KITCHEN.
i PREPARED A DINNER FOR 8 LAST NIGHT AND I MADE SURE TO PREPARE SOME STUFF I COULD EAT WITHOUT KILLIN' MY DIET. i DID ROASTED BEETS W/ A BALSAMIC REDUCTION GLAZE, STUFFED FLATTENED BONLESS SKINLESS CHX BREASTS WITH FETA, SLICED BELL PEPPERS, PORTOBELLA MUSHROOMS, AND SPINACH. THE BOMB! I ALSO PREPARED A BASIL SUNDRIED TOMATO PESTO CREAM SAUCE OVER FETTUCINNI PASTA AND A TIRAMISU CHEESECAKE! I DIDN'T TOUCH THE PASTA OR THE CHEESECAKE.  I DID PREPARE BRUSCHETTA FOR AN APPETIZER AND I DID EAT AROUND 4 PIECES OF THAT. DUDE, YOU CAN'T HELP IT! THE SHIT IS EXCELLENT! 
I MADE IT HOME AROUND 10:30 AND I MANAGED TO EAT QUITE A BIT OF CHICKEN AND BEETS BEFORE WE LEFT AND ON MY WAY HOME. IT FELT NICE TO HAVE THE DAY OFF LIFTING. CHECK BACK TOMORROW.


----------



## Amino89 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice DB rows man, quinoa is awesome.  LOL @ CS plus oatmeal.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 19, 2008)

*day7 (1st day @ 40mg)*

Just abs today. 
10:00am -
 3 whole eggs + 3 egg whites & 1 cup cooked Steel Cut Oats, sliced Roma Tomatoes.

10:20 Havoc 20mg, fish oil, cycle support, and dhea.

10:45am -body ball crunches
40x
30x
35x
35x
40x
40x

12:44pm- protein shake, natty pb.

2:00pm- Havoc 10mg

5:00pm-1 plate spaghetti (home made meatballs) and 2 small pieces garlic toast.(extra meatballs)

5:50pm- fish oil, cycle support, Havoc 10mg 

8:45pm- bruschetta


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good bro.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 20, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Looks good bro.




Thanks alot buddy! Bench today. 1st day @ 40mg & Plasma Jet. Hoping to up my weight a little.


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn man, looks like you're getting shit on lock.. Sucks to hear CS tastes that bad, but as long as it gets the job done... Right? Ahh either way, that cookong show looks prety smooth, and reading what you cook kills me lol, I'm THE worst cook this side of the mississippi lol... The cycle looks good so far, can't wait to hear how 40/dsy works out


----------



## angel77 (Oct 21, 2008)

*day8*

6:00am-steel cut oats, 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites
6:30 Havoc 10mg, Cycle Support, Fifh Oil, DHEA 50mg
9:30-Protein (3 scoops, Banana, 2 tbs. natty pb.
10:40 Plasma Jet- NO product
11:20am- 20mg Havoc

Chest Workout-
135lbs. (10x)
195lbs. (8x)
          (8x)
          (8x)
          (7x)
          (4x)
185lbs. (5x)
           (4x)
135lbs. (superset)-8x to failure

Dumb Bell Shotguns
35's-20x
      20x
      20x
      15x
1:00pm -Protein Shake, banana, natty pb
3:00pm- cottage cheese (2 cups), 1 cup broccoli

6:00pm carrots, cellery,
7:30- chicken sate', chicken vegetable soup (home made)
9:00pm- Cycle Support, Fish Oil, and 10mg Havoc. 

I actually slept really hard despite taking my 40th mg of Havoc at 9:00pm. I was f&$*kin' exhausted! I got great sleep last night. Long day at the office dealin' with a short fused boss. I got out of there early to go film my show whcih would have been nice if it wasn't another hour drive away. Makes for a long day away from the kids. Anyway, I see today going a little better and I'm ready for arms!

The bench workout felt really good and I haven't repped that many sets at 195 ever so definately an improvement. I know it's not huge but I'm feelin' better every day. cheers, angel77


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 21, 2008)

angel77 said:


> 6:00am-steel cut oats, 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites
> 6:30 Havoc 10mg, Cycle Support, Fifh Oil, DHEA 50mg
> 9:30-Protein (3 scoops, Banana, 2 tbs. natty pb.
> 10:40 Plasma Jet- NO product
> ...




And it just gets better.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Day9*

6am-breakfast-same

6:30-Havoc 10mg, Fish Oil, Cycle Support, DHEA 50mg

9:30 Protein, PB, Banana

11:20- Havoc 20mg

12:00-WORKOUT (Biceps/Triceps)

curls (dumb bell)
35's (10x) -warm up
45's 12x
35's 12x
25's 15x
20's 20x  (consecutive set) 30 seconds in between weight change

45's 10x
35's 10x
25's 15x
20's 20x

45's 10x
35's 10x
25's 12x
20's 12x

Tricep- lean in wall push offs
35x
35x
35x

Tricep-bent curl bar Skull Crushers
55lbs (25x)
         25x
         25x

Tricep- kick backs
20's (20x) each arm
       20x

12:30 Protein, PB, Banana

2:50pm-2 Cupps Cottage Cheese, 2 Cup[s Steamed Broccoli, 1/2 cup toasted Pine Nuts

4:15pm-2 cans tuna fish , 2 tbs. mayo, 1 tbs, sweet relish

4:20-Fish Oil, Havoc 10mg, Cycle Support, DHEA 50mg

7:00pm- Lean Ground Beef Burritos w/ Flour Tortillas. Chilula Hot Sauce, smaal amount shredded Colby, and 1 tbs sour cream. LOTs of BEEF 1/2 LB.

7:30pm- 1 banana, 1 prune

Pretty damn good workout considering it got cut short. I workout AT WORK every day from 12:00 TO 1:00. There's a weight room at the shop and on occasion I'll get called to help a customer.  I'm feeling better every day.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 22, 2008)

*day10*

6-breakfast

6:30-Cycle Support, Havoc 10mg, DHEA 50mg, fish oil

9:15-Protein, PB, Banana

10:50- 1 cup Great Northern Beans

11:25am-Havoc 20mg

12:00-Workout (Shoulders)
sitting vertical press w/ bent curl bar

65lbs. (15x) warmup
105lbs (12x)
105lbs (10x)
105lbs (10x)
105lbs (12x)
105lbs (10x)
105lbs (8x)

standing dumb bell raises
20's (10x) each arm side lift
      (10x) each arm straight ahead lifts
      (10x) each arm front cross lifts

shoulder dumb bell flys
20's (10x)
      (15x)

workout got cut short a bit today but still more reps at a heavier weight than ever before. Felt pretty good for not getting any damn sleep last night. I've been ready for bed all damn day.

12:45 Protein, Banana, PB

3:00pm- 1 cup Broccoli, 1 can Tuna Fish, 1 1/2 cups cottage cheese

4:36pm-Cycle Support, Havoc 10mg, Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg

5:30- open faced veggie sandwich

6:00pm- Body Ball Crunches
35x
25x
25x

I'm gonna eat some sautee chicken when the wife gets home and rip off a few more crunch sets. I can't wait to hit the hay! Cheers, angel77


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 22, 2008)

looking solid angel, keep it up


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good bro.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 24, 2008)

*day11*

6:15am-breakfast oatmeal, flax seed, 6 eggs

6:30-Havoc 10mg, Cycle Support, Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg.

9:00am-PB, Banana, Protein (3 scoops)

feelin' really lethargic. DHEA doesn't seem to be helping. i'm also having to make myself eat to get the calories needed for growth. I am ready for a killer neck & uppr back w. out. 

11:20-Havoc 20mg

12:00pm-workout

standing vertical chin lifts w/ bent curl bar
55lbs. (15x) warmup
         (20x)
         (20x)
         (20x)
         (20x)

Shoulder Shrugs-
70lb dumb bells
(35x)
(35x)
(35x)
(30x)
(35x)

Dumb Bell Rows
70lb dumb bells
12x
10x
12x
8x
8x

Felt strong today. Not a bad workout at all. I'm feeling better in the weight room. The only thing I look forward to doing all day is my workout aside from seeing my kids of course. Overall, so far so good. I need to put on some weight in the next week seriously. I'm adding calories in the morning and at night. All clean boys!! 

12:45-protein, pb, banana

2:55pm-10oz chicken, 1 1/2 cups carrots, 1 cup cottage cheese

5:30pm- Havoc 10mg, Cycle support, DHEA, Fish Oil

7:30pm- Burritos, lean ground beef, hot sauce (3/4 lb at least)


----------



## quark (Oct 24, 2008)

angel77 said:


> I need to put on some weight in the next week seriously. I'm adding calories in the morning and at night. All clean boys!!



Hey angel have you determined what your actual caloric intake and macro breakdown is? I don't know the portions you're eating but it just doesn't look like enough _food_.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 24, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey angel have you determined what your actual caloric intake and macro breakdown is? I don't know the portions you're eating but it just doesn't look like enough _food_.



what's the process to figure it out? i was going off a bulking diet for a 190 lb man getting to 205 that I printed out. I am having to force myself to eat though. The strength is increasing but I do want to be 205 consistently. Thanks alot, angel77


----------



## angel77 (Oct 24, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey angel have you determined what your actual caloric intake and macro breakdown is? I don't know the portions you're eating but it just doesn't look like enough _food_.




 I took in 3,863 calories yesterday. That should be plenty shouldn't it?


----------



## quark (Oct 24, 2008)

It's a pain right in the ass but totally necessary. You can get the macro breakdown off of the label or just do a google for whatever you're preparing. Will Brink recommends 20cal/pound of body weight for weight gain (for active people). So for a 200lb guy that's 4000cal/day. That's a good starting point, but there's tons of advice out there on how much to eat. Probably you'd want to eat more than that on cycle (based on your actual weight of course). Another  good reference is 1.5 grams of protein / pound of body weight. Some eat more than that, especially on cycle. A basic starting point for macro breakdown is 50/30/20- 50% carb, 30% fat, 20% protein (again, a Will Brink reconnendation). So for breakfast (just guessing on the oats & flax):

 1  cup oatmeal =                147 cal, 2.3g f, 25.3 c, 6.1g p
 6 eggs =                           468 cal, 31.8 f, 3.6 c, 37.8 p
 1 oz flax seed =                  140 cal, 9g f, 9g c, 6g p
     Totals                          755 cal,   43.1g f,  37.9g c,  49.9 p
                                        33% fat,   29% carbs, 38% protein
 There's your macro breakdown for breakfast. There's a lot of opinions on this naturally and I'm not an expert but WB is well respected and I tend to follow most of what he has to say. If you are familiar with MS Excell I can send you a spreadsheet I wrote to calculate stuff or there are websites you can use for free (think *Built*).


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking good bro.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 25, 2008)

*day 12*

same breakfast and supp regement in am-

12:00 workout- legs

sitting leg lift
140lbs. 15x-warmup
165lbs. 12x
          15x
          12x

reverse leg curls
105lbs. 5x
          8x
          6x
          6x

calf raises-
45x
80x
85x
90x

dips-
15x
20x
20x
20x

12:45 protein, PB, carrots

1:30-stir fry orange chicken-sauteed w/ peas, carrots

3:00pm 2 large chicken breasts, 1 1/2 cottage cheese

4:17pm- Havoc 10mg, DHEA, Fish Oil, Cycle Suppt.

ate well that night and good overall leg workout!!

-ready for a relaxing weekend!11


----------



## angel77 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Days 13 & 14*

Nice relaxing LAZY weekend. Chilled out with the kids and carved pumpkins. Very nice. Diet was on point and I've started and short bridge with Methyl Masterdrolv2 for some additional strength gains. Mainly just 3 caps before workout. I'll continue if I feel good. I'm ready for bench today. Cheers, angel77


----------



## angel77 (Oct 27, 2008)

*day15  GAINS!!!!!!!!!*

Well, I experienced very nice gains today. It was bench today and I usually use this to judge anyway. 
6-am 6 eggs, Steel Cut Oats 2 cups, 6 oz ground beef

6:50am- cycle suppt, Havoc 10mg, Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg

9:10am- Protein, Natty PB, Banana

10:30- Plasma Jet (NO2 product)

11:20am-Havoc 20mg, MMV2 300mg (3 caps)

12:00pm -workout

Bench-
135lbs. (15x)
225lbs  (6x) personal best- I'd never tried to rep out with it before but it felt very good
225lbs  (4x)
225lbs  (3x)
225lbs  (2x)
225lbs  (2x)
195 lbs (5x)
195lbs  (4x)
135lbs  (16x) superset
225lbs  (1x (help at end)

Shotguns-dumb bell
45's (15x)
      (15x)
      (15x)
      (10x)
      (10x)

1:15pm- Spaghetti w/ Meat Sauce (EXTRA MEAT!!) , Protein Shake, 1/2 cup Steel Cut Oats. I've added quite a few extra carbs for calories and energy. 

3:57pm-3/4 cup Steel Cut Oats, 1 cup cottage cheese

4:52pm- Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg, Havoc 10mg, MMV2 100mg

Lookin' forward to eatin'  a bunch more tonight!! 
I felt so GREAT today! I don't know how else to explain it. The morning was normal. I felt like I got good rest last night. The Havoc doesn't present any profound feeling or state of mind where I actually feel good but damn, when I hit the weight room and started it just felt right. 225 was going up very nicely. I'll be shooting for 10 reps here in 2 weeks. This was a huge jump compared to what I had been lifting as far as weight and reps!! Cheers, angel77


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome bro the gains are coming!!!!!


----------



## angel77 (Oct 28, 2008)

*day16*

Damn, my legs KILL!

Diet was the same. Supp intake the same. 
12:00 noon-workout-squats
135lbs (20x)
         (20x)
         (25x)
185lbs(10x)
235lbs (5x)
         (10x)
185lbs (10x)

Lunges-
95lbs (10x) each leg
        (5x)
        (5x)

My legs are straight jello right now. It's been so long since I pounded out reps like this. Felt great while doing it, just hurt bad afterward. I've been adding quite a few extra carbs and it's helped alot with energy. Sorry so short today but I'm spent and had a hell of a day. Cheers!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 29, 2008)

nice workout bro.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Day 17*

Diet the same and supp intake the exactly the same all day. 
6-breakfast
6:30- supps
9:30 protein, PB, Banana
11:30 Havoc 20mg, MMV2 300mg (3 caps)
12:00-workout
Bicep/Tricep
curl dumb bell sets
45's (12x)
35's (20x)
25's (20x)
20's (20x)  -all consecutive w/ 30 second brake in between

backwards-
20's (12x)  
25's (12x)
35's (12x)
45's (8x)- struggling at this point!!

final set-
45's (10x)
35's (10x)
25's (12x)
20's (15x)

Tricep _wall lean push-warmup
40x

hanging excercise band kick backs-(tricep killer)
10x each arm
15x
20x
15x
20x
15x

1:00pm- protein, PB, roasted pumpkin seeds, 1 whole head broccoli (steamed)

4:58pm- Cycle Suppt, Havoc 10mg, MMv2 100mg, Fish Oil, DHEA 50mg

6:00pm- HUGE Pulled Pork Sandwich on Whole Wheat w/ Cole Slaw

Very good workout today. My numbers are going up every day. Weight and number of reps. I feel very confident when I'm in the weight room. I'm already looking forward to tomorrow at 12:00
I know my numbers are going up next week as well. BTW- my weight has also been going up within the last week. It didn't seem to be a gradual thing with me. It's been creeping up since the end of my second week. I'm over 200lbs consistently now all throughout the day. Enjoying the results very much. It's all about being patient until it builds up in your system. It's funny guys commenting how theyv'e been on it for 2 weeks and feel nothing. If they'd hang in there another week they would see certain changes in their weight numbers for sure. I have to thank you workingatit and the others from Anabolic Innovations for your generosity. I'm making the most of it and feel fantastic. Other than I'm working so hard I'm sore every day That IS a GOOD THING!!!!!


----------



## Amino89 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice updates man, keep up the good work.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 31, 2008)

*day18*

50mg Havoc today!!! 10mg 6am, 30mg 11:30am, 10mg 5:00pm

diet & supps the same except more carbs (whole wheat pasta).

12:00 workout-
shoulders-
bent curl bar sitting vertical press-
65lbs-(15x) warmup
105lbs. (12x)
          (15x)
95lbs   (10x)
105lbs  (15x)
          (15x)

shrugs-
85's (25x)
      (25x)
      (30x)
      (25x)
55's (superset)-10x (hold on last rep 5 seconds)

well, I've noticed I have been having heavy breathing lately and the crew on my cooking show has noticed a blatant difference (I'm mic'd up) Is this a side? High Blood Pressure maybe? Other than that I'm feelin' really good. My lower back hurts a bit but that's to be expected. I have numerous herniated discs and have to be careful. I can't wait for bench on monday! So far, so good!! I'll update a little more detail later and up some pics. Cheers!!


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2008)

I think SD really took a beating on my endurance if not for the back pumps not allowing me to run if nothing else. Don't know if Havoc should be that severe though but hard to tell. I would say it's a possiblity.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 31, 2008)

If your having heavy breathing have it checked out to be safe.


----------



## angel77 (Oct 31, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If your having heavy breathing have it checked out to be safe.



I'm paying very close attention to it. I certainly will if it gets any worse. I wouldn't have known if the producers of my show hadn't said anything. I never consiously knew it was happening. It's suttle but I do notice it a bit.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*day19*

same diet & supp intake-

workout- 12:00noon
Dumb Bell Rows-
85's (8x)
70's (15x)
85's (6x)
70's (10x)
70's (10x)
70's (8x)
70's (10x)
70's (8x)

a few wide grip pull ups too...

I don't have Lat Pulldown available so I'm really looking to kill my lats and rows feel great. Halloween was a blast w/ the kids. Ate a few pieces of candy dudes. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## quark (Nov 1, 2008)

How was the breathing? Any changes?


----------



## angel77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Feelin' Strong!!*




jchappj said:


> How was the breathing? Any changes?




Yeah, everythings good, thank you. It's nothing major, hardly even noticeable but when my crew started asking me about it I got a little more paranoid. I feel really good. It was never while working out ,just on down time. Workouts are going great!!


----------



## angel77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just had to chime in and say the back of my shoulders are sore as hell from that row workout.  I'm looking forward to bench Monday! I'm gonna go off in that Mutha!!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 3, 2008)

So it's been over a month, and you're just over 200lbs?  That's 5lbs in a month.  I'm sorry, but why did you feel the need to use a product, that clearly isn't working, to put on 5lbs in a month?  5lbs in a month is EASILY done naturally, 1lb a week is pretty common.  

I just don't see what all the hype is from these products.  They clearly don't perform.

Do you realize that this type of product will make you retain water weight, which is probably contributing to your blood pressure going up and the heavy breathing.  There's a very good chance that the 5lbs you've gained is 100% water weight.  It just amazes me that people shell out money for stuff that gives such crappy results.  Oh, and before you go there, water retention is probably the reason you've noticed a slight strength increase.

If you would have said you've put on 15lbs in 4 weeks, that's a different story-but what you're experiencing is nothing more than some water retention.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> So it's been over a month, and you're just over 200lbs?  That's 5lbs in a month.  I'm sorry, but why did you feel the need to use a product, that clearly isn't working, to put on 5lbs in a month?  5lbs in a month is EASILY done naturally, 1lb a week is pretty common.
> 
> I just don't see what all the hype is from these products.  They clearly don't perform.
> 
> ...




I appreciate your opinion and welcome anyones. I've actually put on more like 8-10lbs at this point and have raised my bench max by 35lbs. I consistently weigh in at 205 now up from 195 and my bench max has went up without even putting forth the effort. Just working out regularly I went up from 2 reps at 225 to 7 and heavier weight from 230 once to 260 once today and that was after 225(7x), 250 (2x) and then pushed up 260. Havoc *WORKS* for sure!! I am 100% sure of that. I also haven't retained much water weight either. I'm still pretty damn lean. Cheers, angel77


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 3, 2008)

So you've conveniently put on another 5lbs in the last 4 days, despite it taking you 4 weeks to put on the first 5lbs?  Ok, whatever.  There's really no way of telling what is/is not water weight, except knowing that running an oral steroid you will be putting on water.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> So you've conveniently put on another 5lbs in the last 4 days, despite it taking you 4 weeks to put on the first 5lbs?  Ok, whatever.  There's really no way of telling what is/is not water weight, except knowing that running an oral steroid you will be putting on water.



No it doesn't. It does not aromatize or convert to estrogen. Let me put this nicely.............do some more study before you post on this subject again.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 3, 2008)

dg806 said:


> No it doesn't. It does not aromatize or convert to estrogen. Let me put this nicely.............do some more study before you post on this subject again.



Right.  That's why there's 90 pages on bb.com of people complaining of higher bp as a result of water retention, as well as puffy nipples and hardness under the nipples.  

I'm sure that also explains how people put on 5lbs in 3 or 4 days.  Do you honestly believe it's possible for the human body to manufacture 5lbs of fat or muscle in less than a week?  It's water weight.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Day 22 -GAINS!!*

diet the same!

bench today-
135 (10x)-warm up
185 (10x)
225 (7x)  *PR*
250 (2x)  *PR*
260 (1x)  *PR*
225 (3x + 1x reverse)
185 (10x)
135 (17x)

Absolutely great workout today. It's crazy, when I'm doing my warm up at 135 I don't feel any stronger and the reps don't seem any easier but then as the weight gets piled on it just goes up. I don't know how exactly to explain it. My state of mind doesn't even seem different I just feel very confident when I lift it off the rack. I'd never tried 250lbs and it went up so easily I had to go for another rep and no probs! I figured just for the hell of it go for 260. It was about 30 seconds after I did 250 twice and I popped it right up. 
  Let me tell everybody something, the Havoc WORKS!! I always look forward to doing bench and it's a workout I always struggled at until now. It's so nice to get over a hump. Still eating clean and actually looking forward to cutting here in about 5 weeks. I'm ready to shred!! Cheers guys, I hope this assures you non-believers that orals do work and a product like this works VERY WELL on its own.   Just for the record about my weight... I have gained a total of 8-9lbs. I fluctuate like everyone else right around 203 and 204lbs. To be honest, I'd just assume adding strength all along. I don't care to much about adding more weight. This has been a very successful cycle thus far and it's just the start of my 4th week. I'm looking forward to gains going into my 5th week. Peace dogs!!!!


----------



## biggfly (Nov 3, 2008)

If we all stop and think about it a little more in depth, and maybe TexanTA comes across a little brash or whatnot, but in general the guy is really just trying to educate people and possibly save someone from harming themselves by saying their are safer alternatives than these orals. Albeit, at times he is borderline insulting or harsh and maybe could hone his PR skills!! But generally speaking, he is in a way looking out for the health of some of these cats by either trying to sway them away from harm, or take a safer alternate route. Can't really fault a guy for trying to point someone in a better direction, even if it is not accesible by most, and his method may need softening. But at the end of the day, he is trying to point out some valid, and potentially heath saving points. I get it at least, what his jest is.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 3, 2008)

biggfly said:


> If we all stop and think about it a little more in depth, and maybe TexanTA comes across a little brash or whatnot, but in general the guy is really just trying to educate people and possibly save someone from harming themselves by saying their are safer alternatives than these orals. Albeit, at times he is borderline insulting or harsh and maybe could hone his PR skills!! But generally speaking, he is in a way looking out for the health of some of these cats by either trying to sway them away from harm, or take a safer alternate route. Can't really fault a guy for trying to point someone in a better direction, even if it is not accesible by most, and his method may need softening. But at the end of the day, he is trying to point out some valid, and potentially heath saving points. I get it at least, what his jest is.



I agree with you here bro.
I think Texan means well, it's just that he comes across as such a condescending prick about oh, 99.9% of the time that it's hard not to instinctively dislike him.


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2008)

biggfly said:


> If we all stop and think about it a little more in depth, and maybe TexanTA comes across a little brash or whatnot, but in general the guy is really just trying to educate people and possibly save someone from harming themselves by saying their are safer alternatives than these orals. Albeit, at times he is borderline insulting or harsh and maybe could hone his PR skills!! But generally speaking, he is in a way looking out for the health of some of these cats by either trying to sway them away from harm, or take a safer alternate route. Can't really fault a guy for trying to point someone in a better direction, even if it is not accesible by most, and his method may need softening. But at the end of the day, he is trying to point out some valid, and potentially heath saving points. I get it at least, what his jest is.



Ok, I can tell you some of that might be true (you are being speculative of texan's intentions as we all are, so we can't be 100 % sure) but here's my thing, I haven't seen disdain for ph's in general since the local street corner hustler moved up to gear in gyms... Idk man, maybe he's that strong on his views? Maybe he's a lockerroom hustler? Maybe he's really got the best intentions at heart, but I feel like this whole issue is about to become the 9th wonder of the world...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Right.  That's why there's 90 pages on bb.com of people complaining of higher bp as a result of water retention, as well as puffy nipples and hardness under the nipples.
> 
> I'm sure that also explains how people put on 5lbs in 3 or 4 days.  Do you honestly believe it's possible for the human body to manufacture 5lbs of fat or muscle in less than a week?  It's water weight.



I did not say it would not raise bp. Most any oral steroid will, especially methyls. Water weight is not coming from the epi......it's makeup just doesn't allow it. More than likely it is diet related and the water could be from it. Again, most of the gyno problems are post cycle related to high estrogen not being taken care of. None I have seen is during cycle.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 4, 2008)

*positive / negative comments*



biggfly said:


> If we all stop and think about it a little more in depth, and maybe TexanTA comes across a little brash or whatnot, but in general the guy is really just trying to educate people and possibly save someone from harming themselves by saying their are safer alternatives than these orals. Albeit, at times he is borderline insulting or harsh and maybe could hone his PR skills!! But generally speaking, he is in a way looking out for the health of some of these cats by either trying to sway them away from harm, or take a safer alternate route. Can't really fault a guy for trying to point someone in a better direction, even if it is not accesible by most, and his method may need softening. But at the end of the day, he is trying to point out some valid, and potentially heath saving points. I get it at least, what his jest is.



   I did not portray his comments to be helpful in any way at all. They are simply negative attacks on the product (which works by the way) and in no way even remotely sounded like he was looking out for anyones health. I'm not retaining water, look at my pics, and strength has gone way up. Over 35lbs on bench alone. I have a feeling he had a bad experience and is just an angry cat. Simple as that. I stick to my philosophy that I will listen to everyones comments, positive or negative. Cheers always guys, this has been great thus far. 

  I'll be off to Disney World for "Taste of the Senses" tonight with the fam so I'll probably post again early next week. If I have time, I'll post while I'm there. I'll be getting up at 5:00 to get in a good workout.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 4, 2008)

angel77 said:


> I'm not retaining water, look at my pics, and strength has gone way up. Over 35lbs on bench alone. I have a feeling he had a bad experience and is just an angry cat.



Everyone should note that if you check the date on the actual pictures, 9 weeks have passed since the first picture was taken lol.  If you want people to believe you, take a picture at the beginning of the cycle, not 5 weeks before you started.  Anyways, I was just going to say that it looks like you've blown up with water in that last pic.  You look bigger, but very puffy and not as lean (holding water).  Side by side it's easier to tell...I also love your logic.  Someone disagrees with you so their opinion must be bias in some way.  You just refuse to accept the fact that you're using a product that's less effective and much harder on your body than other drugs, simply because it's easier to get.  Look, that's fine with me.  I however, in the past, have chose to put the health of my body first and use the safer and more effective options.  Each his own.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 4, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Everyone should note that if you check the date on the actual pictures, 9 weeks have passed since the first picture was taken lol.  If you want people to believe you, take a picture at the beginning of the cycle, not 5 weeks before you started.  Anyways, I was just going to say that it looks like you've blown up with water in that last pic.  You look bigger, but very puffy and not as lean (holding water).  Side by side it's easier to tell...I also love your logic.  Someone disagrees with you so their opinion must be bias in some way.  You just refuse to accept the fact that you're using a product that's less effective and much harder on your body than other drugs, simply because it's easier to get.  Look, that's fine with me.  I however, in the past, have chose to put the health of my body first and use the safer and more effective options.  Each his own.



WHAT ARE YOUR SAFER AND MORE EFFECTIVE OPTIONS? I'D BE INTERESTED TO KNOW. THANKS ALOT!


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here we go again Texan coming on to hate. Anyone who thinks he is trying to help just go through all his old posts. He is here for one thing and one thing only to bash products(which he has the right to do). I will say it again if you do not like the product Texan state that you do not like it and leave it at that.*DO NOT BUY THE PRODUCTS*

The constant bashing and complaining is really old bro. It would be nice if you ever actually tried to help someone without coming off sideways like you do. You do not have your data correct either. I ran Havoc and it was so dry of a compound that your joints can bother you. I had to up big time my fish oil intake to help with that. I gained 11 lbs in 28 days and kept 9 after pct it was a very good product.

With all this being said it is very good if used correctly. If you take them and do not have a good diet or training routine they are basically worthless and can be dangerous.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 5, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If you take them and do not have a good diet or training routine they are basically worthless and can be dangerous.



It's a steroid, an oral one.  Orals are harder on your liver than injectables.  It has numerous side effects that come along with it.  I'm trying to tell this guy there are safer, more effective drugs out there, and yet somehow I'm an asshole.  Take your head out of your ass.

You kept 9lbs over the course of a month.  If you had been doing this all natural, you could have gained 5lbs in that same amount of time, with absolutely zero side effects.  Is the risk _really_ worth the extra 4lbs?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> It's a steroid, an oral one.  Orals are harder on your liver than injectables.  It has numerous side effects that come along with it.  I'm trying to tell this guy there are safer, more effective drugs out there, and yet somehow I'm an asshole.  Take your head out of your ass.
> 
> You kept 9lbs over the course of a month.  If you had been doing this all natural, you could have gained 5lbs in that same amount of time, with absolutely zero side effects.  Is the risk _really_ worth the extra 4lbs?



What you will not admit is that the injectables you refer to are ILLEGAL!! Most people here do not want to risk going to jail. You do it long enough and you will get busted.


----------



## CG (Nov 5, 2008)

dg806 said:


> What you will not admit is that the injectables you refer to are ILLEGAL!! Most people here do not want to risk going to jail. You do it long enough and you will get busted.



You know man.. I was thinking about this in the gym and had the dame conclusion! A lot of people don't like gear due to the moral/legal issues and rammificatons and risks (namely, me!) If that's your thing if people want to go that route, they will, I just don't get why you push it SO hard..


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 5, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> It's a steroid, an oral one.  Orals are harder on your liver than injectables.  It has numerous side effects that come along with it.  I'm trying to tell this guy there are safer, more effective drugs out there, and yet somehow I'm an asshole.  Take your head out of your ass.
> 
> You kept 9lbs over the course of a month.  If you had been doing this all natural, you could have gained 5lbs in that same amount of time, with absolutely zero side effects.  Is the risk _really_ worth the extra 4lbs?



Yes it is totally illegal for me to be caught with a vial of Test e but if I get stopped with a bottle of Epi there is no problem. If you are willing to take the risk I will agree that injectable steriods are more effective and have been studied long term. But your also risking getting busted. I feel many people that come to these boards know that the orals are less effective and harsher than injectables and they are free to choose what path they will take.

Again I say it is cool to voice your dislike of a product but to continue to go on and on about it(which seems to be the only thing you do on this board). *IF YOU DO NOT LIKE A PRODUCT VOICE IT AND MOVE ON YOUR BEATING A DEAD HORSE*


----------



## psychobabble (Nov 5, 2008)

hey angel .. cool log man

how's you weight coming along w/ havoc ?

and by adding mmv2 ..do you feel like you are getting better pumps in the gym and feeling better abt ureself ? or to early to tell ?


good luck man


----------



## angel77 (Nov 11, 2008)

psychobabble said:


> hey angel .. cool log man
> 
> how's you weight coming along w/ havoc ?
> 
> ...



weight is good. I'm consistently at 205 lbs. now and strength is up alot from the beginning. I've been at Disney and my diet took a shit for the most part. I couldn't get my eggs in the morning for less than $20.00! I did alright but calories weren't where they should have been. I did have some good workouts and will be posting later today or tomorrow. Cheers, angel77


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 11, 2008)

angel77 said:


> weight is good. I'm consistently at 205 lbs. now and strength is up alot from the beginning. I've been at Disney and my diet took a shit for the most part. I couldn't get my eggs in the morning for less than $20.00! I did alright but calories weren't where they should have been. I did have some good workouts and will be posting later today or tomorrow. Cheers, angel77




Sounds good bro


----------



## angel77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*day30*

1st day of Nolva today. (tastes worse than cycle support by far!)
breakfast- back to normal- eggs, oatmeal
fish oil, cycle support, nolva20mg
12:00 noon-workout
i was exhausted from the flight and lack of sleep but I felt like I had to make myself workout-
biceps-triceps-
curls-dumb bell
45's (15x)
35's (12x)
25's (12x)
20's (15x)

45's (12x)
35's (12x)
25's (15x)
20's (18x)

45's (10x)
35's (12x)
25's (12x)
20's (20x)

tricep-flat bench skull crushers
65lbs (20x)
        (18x)
        (20x)

wall lean push offs-tricep
30x
30x
30x
30x

tricep kick backs-
20's (15x) each arm

cut myself short on time yesterday. busy catching up at the office and feelin shitty for the most part. I also have a hell of a cold to boot. Overall I have to say I feel much stronger than I did before cycle no question about it. Not a bad day.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*PCT question??*

I am only taking Nolva , fish oil, and cycle support for PCT until week 2 and then I will start the Post Cycle Support at beginning of week 2. Is that good??

i see all this ramping up and down with ai's like 6xo and I want to make sure 2 caps am and 2 caps pm of PCSupport is a good way to dose. I'm going 20/20/10/10 on nolva.


----------



## psychobabble (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet ..good on ya pct bro

i like 6oxo xtreme ..so that way you also get some of the ingredients from PCS ..but PCS/stoked are great products too


----------



## angel77 (Nov 13, 2008)

*day31*

6-am breakfast-(finally back to a good diet!)
6 eggs, 1 cup pre-cooked oatmeal.
7-am 20mg Nolva, Cycle Support, Fish Oil
10:00-Protein, PB, Apple
12:00-workout
Shrugs-
65's (30x)
65's (25x)
70's (10x) immediately following last set
70's (30x)
70's (30x)
85's (15x) hold on last rep

Shoulder seated vertical press-free weight bent curl bar
65lbs-(15x)
135lbs (5x)
105lbs (15x)
115lbs (10x)
115lbs (10x)

dips immediately- (10x)

I wanted to do more sets of dips when I got home but my neck and shoulders were shot! I'm hoping to maintain my strength gains after a falter in diet down at Disney. I can't wait till next monday for Bench! I'm actually excited for Squats today!!!  It feels good havin' the diet and calories back up to par


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 13, 2008)

angel77 said:


> 6-am breakfast-(finally back to a good diet!)
> 6 eggs, 1 cup pre-cooked oatmeal.
> 7-am 20mg Nolva, Cycle Support, Fish Oil
> 10:00-Protein, PB, Apple
> ...




Looking good bro.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 13, 2008)

*day32*

6-am
breakfast 6 eggs, oatmeal w/ flax seed (milled)
7:00 Nolva- GIVE ME A F*%KIN BREAK! This is mighty terrible dudes
 I've heard of someone cappin' it. How would I go about doin' that. The Tamoxifene lingers man. Taste lasts for a good hour at least! Ok, that's enough raving. 

Great workout today. I realized today Squats are probably my favorite workout next to bench. 
Squats-
135lbs (15x) warmup
225lbs (10x)
225lbs (10x)
225lbs (10x)
225lbs (3x)- startin to lose form so I stopped there. 
185lbs (10x)

You can really feel your entire body work on these. Really kill ya  but I LOVE IT!! 

Calf Raises-
40x
50x
70x
70x

I always have to get a few calf sets in before they loosen up. These burn very nicely.

Lunges _Dumb Bell
35's (10x) slow and correct!
      (10x)
      (10x)

1:00-lunch
Huge turkey club on Three Grain bread, sprouts, avacados, tomatoes, mayo, cucumber, the works. Very clean and very f*%kin good.

3:00-protein, Natty PB, Apple, Banana

5:00- Pork Loin (lean)

7:00pm -
home made roast w/ fresh carrots, potatoes, celery, garlic, onions, and lean stew meat. Hit that up with some chx or beef stock some sea salt and cook it slow and low all day, FORGET ABOUT IT!! I have to add some Chilula (best over the counter all purpose hot sauce available anywhere) and it's over. 

I can't wait for some of my joints to lube up a bit. My lwr back, knees, and hips are strugglin a bit. Surprised I had a good Squat workout today. Cheers until tomorrow, angel


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 15, 2008)

angel77 said:


> 6-am
> breakfast 6 eggs, oatmeal w/ flax seed (milled)
> 7:00 Nolva- GIVE ME A F*%KIN BREAK! This is mighty terrible dudes
> I've heard of someone cappin' it. How would I go about doin' that. The Tamoxifene lingers man. Taste lasts for a good hour at least! Ok, that's enough raving.
> ...



Have you started mega dosing fish oil?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

you think nolva tastes bad, try tormafine citrate   when are after pics posted?


----------



## angel77 (Nov 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you think nolva tastes bad, try tormafine citrate   when are after pics posted?




I'll post Monday pre-post workout pics. It's been a great ride for sure.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 15, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Have you started mega dosing fish oil?




Yes I have as a matter of fact. My doc is gonna prescribe me the pure 1000mg pure Fish Oil monday. I'm taking 9 of the wal-mart brand now!
Think it will help soon?


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 16, 2008)

angel77 said:


> Yes I have as a matter of fact. My doc is gonna prescribe me the pure 1000mg pure Fish Oil monday. I'm taking 9 of the wal-mart brand now!
> Think it will help soon?



It should help.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, nolva's pretty miserable.
try throwing it in a shot of orange juice... almost completely masks the taste


----------



## angel77 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Day 36- MORE GAINS & PiCS*

Damn, this has been great! I'll be honest, I was a little worried today because of soreness in my shoulders & upper back due to push ups on Saturday as well as being off the Havoc for a full week now. I'm still gaining and lifting more than I ever have. 

6am-6 eggs, 1 cup oatmeal

7am-Nolva 20mg, Cycle Support, Fish oil 900mg (pure DHA & EPA)

9am-Natty PB 2-3 tbs, 69gram Protein Shake & an apple

12:00-workout
flat bench-
135lbs (10x)
185lbs (10x)
225lbs (8x) PR 
250lbs (3x) PR
265lbs (1x) PR
225lbs (4x)
155lbs (16x) to failure
135lbs (16x) to failure

dumb bell bench
85's (5x)
85's (5x + 1x reverse nice and slow

Great workout! I feel very confident and to know I'm still getting stronger a week after dosing is very encouraging. To be honest I think I could put up 275 if I had to but I don't have any desire to max out. I like the gradual climb with more reps and adding small amounts of weight. SH*T, different strokes for different folks I guess. 
    I do have to say that Havoc worked very well for me and there's no reason anyone should believe that orals do not work or the gains won't last.  I am proof that they do. If you screw with your diet and don't work out regularly you'll lose gains period. It won't matter if you took orals, injected, or rubbed. You'll lose em'! I am bent on maintaining everything I earned and will have Potent Egg Nog for X-Mas as a reward! I will have earned it by then!

Here are some before / after pics as well as the appearance of some abs!

pre-cycle  "195lbs"






2 weeks in to cycle





post cycle pics from today! Day 36 "205lbs"





sh*t, I even saw a little ab action Day36





All in all very happy with the experience. I feel bigger and stronger. 

Extra special thanks go out to Workingatit, and all other at Anabolic Innovations! Fantastic products (so far, I start PCS tomorrow) and I am eternally grateful! I will continue to use your product and I feel very comfortable excelling in this hobby of mine. I'll continue to post workouts until the end. Cheers, angel77


----------



## zombul (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck with pct bro.


----------



## angel77 (Nov 18, 2008)

zombul said:


> Good luck with pct bro.



Sarcasim or seriously? So far so good!


----------



## angel77 (Dec 1, 2008)

*PCS workin' great!!*

Just updatin' to say the Post Cycle Support is workin' great and libido is coming back. Noticeable in beginning of 3rd week PCT. Cheers, angel77

retained gains nicely!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2008)

Just so you know, AI's "essientials" is now out.
Gonna be a great product.


----------



## JohnConnor12 (Jun 29, 2010)

where are the pics....that were said to be uploaded


----------



## timmeh (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, I did the same cycle without the Post cycle support after SERM and completely lost libido. Did it work for you?

Thanks

Tim


----------

